# Warning For Next Week - Be Prepared.



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

......


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

jimcosta said:


> You either know what lies ahead or you don't.


What lies ahead of us? I certainly don’t know. I’m sure it’s not good no matter what it is but I don’t know. What is your prediction?


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

......


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I wear a size 7 3/8 hat. 
If anyone needs to borrow my tinfoil head gear I’m willing to share. 
BoF


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It seems the _(removed)_ are going to invade Formosa AKA Taiwan.

They will loose face if they don't, that brings us into the picture.

It was announced this past week that there was an approval of

sales of "heavy guns" to Taiwan.

The largest we have is the 8 inch Howitzer, next is the 175MM, then the 155MM.

The 175mm and the 8 inch could be what they are getting, towed or SP guns ???

With a good FDC and gun bunnies, they could be used to repel invaders offshore.

Both will punch big holes in _(removed)_ ships.

The 105 and 155 gun tubes will be effective against landing craft and disembarking troops.

In the battle for Wake Island,

the US Marines sank a jap destroyer and a couple of other ships with a

5inch/51 cal. rifle leftover from destroyers, a gun from WW1,

it was converted to a costal artillery piece.

The same thing could happen with the 175MM or the 8 inch guns.

The new guns do not have the velocity or the flatter trajectory

of the 5"51 rifle, but will do the job.

When this crap starts we will be drawn into it one way or the other.

This out of ordinary gun sales in an indicator of approaching conflict

in my book.

We are going to get our asses handed to us in the South China Sea.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

jimcosta said:


> Perhaps the military is about to announce their presence and plan to take the country back to the Constitution and our republic.
> Perhaps the arrests will be made known.


Why would the military get involved? All the top brass have been replaced with Biden approved officers?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

deleted….. what‘s the point of commenting on tin-foil hat theories


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Cheifster: You are so right.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

jimcosta, You opened this---
What do you think we should prepare for?


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

What the heck did I miss? The discussion starter only had ...... . Then some comments about Taiwan. ????


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

BennyMG1 said:


> What the heck did I miss? The discussion starter only had ...... . Then some comments about Taiwan. ????


Everything listed here.






News Blog | resetus







www.resetus.us


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I predict I'll be preparing for what's coming next week.... just like I have been doing for years.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Update

Jim’s Rant For The Day. Is Next Week The One We have Been Waiting For?
Is this the week that the covert global war becomes overt for all to see? Will the military step up and say they have been in charge and are taking us back to our Constitution and Republic? 

Let’s look at what is converging on this week, shall we? 

* Mike Lindell puts on his three day symposium on the evidence of a stolen 2020 election, beginning August 10th. That will be on Tuesday, the same day it has been said that the House of Representatives panel on Jan 6th episode have subpoenaed Lindell to appear and say he knows nothing about that day. Will he appear at the stalling action or appear in his live podcast to expose the vote theft?

* It has been announced that the completed Arizona audit will be released to the public around August 15th.

* Biden is expected to announce that all of the military must be vaxed. This will certainly piss off the military leaders as they are gambling on losing their military for a future war by gambling on the VAX.

* The CDC has extended the eviction moratorium until October and the Biden Administration is backing that decision. Remember that the U. S. Supreme Court already ruled the CDC does not have authority to do that to begin with. Is Biden now thumbing the Supreme Court? Will the military step in now to defend the Constitution?

* The Deep State is losing the narrative on the Covid disaster. A Canadian court is hearing a case filed by an individual challenging his order to get vaxed. The court has ordered the defense to present evidence that the Covid-19 virus actually exists. No evidence has been presented.

If this is the week then look for an immediate lose of news and communications. 
This may be followed by false flags to begin in which ANTIFA will wage violent protests with paid persons dressed as Trump Supporters.
Look for grid down situations at select locations to harm the country.
All of this will greatly reduce delivery of food and supplies.






Jim’s Rant For The Day. Is Next Week The One We have Been Waiting For?


Is this the week that the covert global war becomes overt for all to see? Will the military step up and say they have been in charge and are taking us back to our Constitution and Republic? Let’s look at what is converging on this week, shall we? * Mike Lindell puts on his three day symposium...




www.resetus.us


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

China has stated for decades that Taiwan belongs to the mainland, and has treatened military action for years.
They did this even when Trump was in office.
Now, with a weak president allegedly in charge, China may very well start a shooting war with Taiwan. And the US will not intervene militarily. We may speak harshly, but that's it. 
Why? Because Chinese manufacturing OWNS this country. China can bring us to our knees without firing a shot.

And as far as all this hokum about the US military rising up against the government - that is all unmitigated hogwash.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

While the American public is kept distracted by the media dog and pony show, there is real news out there if you look for it.
Such as China is building a second field of nuclear ballistic missle silos, this one thought to contain 250 silos.








U.S. warns China is building more nuclear missile silos


TAIPEI, Taiwan (AP) — The U.S. military is warning about what analysts have described as a major expansion of China’s nuclear missile silo fields at a time of heightened tension between Beijing and Washington.




apnews.com


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

All the news stations report on Covid all day every day, but no one reports on the things that really matter.
It is all part of the plan to keep us uninformed, and scared


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Yep. Just put another layer of aluminum foil on by concrete ball cap. Those voices in my head are never going to escape now.

Godspeed.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Well, it’s next week. Are we still waiting on something?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Well, it’s next week. Are we still waiting on something?


Turnip is sending troops back into goat heaven.
Does that count?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Well, it’s next week. Are we still waiting on something?


Mike Lindell was punched, or something... but his security team stepped in and he's doing fine.
Does that count?

I'm still waiting for the Maricopa county audit results.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Me too.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Who exactly are the good guys?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Damn, I really enjoy Saturday too. 
Now I have to be leery ?

BoF


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

I just woke up from my weekly 5 day nap. What did I miss?

Godspeed


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

jimcosta said:


> ......


Wow..at first glance that seemed to read Pentecostal Preppers. I got to get some glasses.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Let’s keep an eye on October 1st.






Jim's Rant For The Day. Deep State Ends It's Control over Earth By October 1st.


Yesterday both Bo Polny and Clif High both explained why and how the Deep State will loose control over earth by October 1st. But after that time we will pay the price for all the destruction caused by the CABAL. Be sure to watch both independent podcasts. I suggest you start with Clif High first.




www.resetus.us


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Let’s keep an eye on October 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loose control, or lose control??
I'm confused.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Why don't somebody tell us who are the prognosticators and the end result of listening to the podcast? Thanks.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Don't expect much help from the US if Afghanistan is any measure.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

@jimcosta, any explanation for the nothing burger last week?
Why will October be any different?
Answers man, answers!

You're not following Simon Parkes and his ilk, are you? I had my fill of those loonies when they repeatedly, and with immaculate excuse, got every single prediction wrong.
Stop following soothsayers. Stick to facts.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

@Kauboy, That nothing burger was actually a three quarter pounder if you would allow yourself to look at it.

So much happened but let's start with Afghanistan shall we? 
What if the U.S. pull out was a death blow to the Petro-Dollar and the drug flow that the elite benefit from?

The Petro-Dollar is in collapse as evidenced by the recognition of "inflation" out of control.
The Dollar is collapsing at a fast pace and may not survive another month.
The failure of the Dollar frees our military from being a bully enforcer for the banksters.

This is all a death blow to the CABAL and they will no longer control the planet in a month or two. The world is gaining its freedom!
As Clif High pointed out today notice that the Biden Administration will not show their faces (Biden, his cabinet, Harris and even Jen sh??, his press secretary). They know they have failed and are not seen as our leaders.

I realize that there are those here that scoff at thoughts like this and that is OK with me.
But for those that can think and hear I advise you to stock up a six month supply of needed medications to survive.
Best of luck to all. We are about to see the real chaos within a month as the Dollar goes kaput and supplies are not available.

In my opinion if you can't see it then it's because you choose not to see it.
Just keep saying "Everything's normal, Everything's normal. I'll just shoot the SOBs"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I've got enough supplies for years.
Except medication - which is just blood pressure meds. I lived with hypertension for decades without it, I'll survive until God calls me home.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

It's not about ourselves, it's about saving and recreating our country. It's about being heroes and leaders.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've got enough supplies for years.
> Except medication - which is just blood pressure meds. I lived with hypertension for decades without it, I'll survive until God calls me home.


cut out half your salt,
drink more agua...
go for walks... lose 10 lbs...
and do the whole... calming peace relaxing thing daily...

people for get how much salt is in processed foods...
it really can add to your hypertension...
drinking lots of water, and lowering your salt... going for regular walks.. and losing a few lbs can make a big difference...

of course easier said then done.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

jimcosta said:


> @Kauboy, That nothing burger was actually a three quarter pounder if you would allow yourself to look at it.
> 
> So much happened but let's start with Afghanistan shall we?
> What if the U.S. pull out was a death blow to the Petro-Dollar and the drug flow that the elite benefit from?
> ...


So...
All the stuff you presented last week, with the AZ audit, the Cyber Symposium, and the rest... we're just supposed to gloss over the fact that NOTHING happened as a result?
That didn't pan out, so.... now let's distract with another shiny thing over here...

"Hey, look at the middle east guys! Betcha didn't see that coming, but the soothsayers sure did, even though they didn't tell anyone. They told us all after it happened, and then gave a reason why it happened, so we should believe them."

I liken it Critical Race Theory. Critical Race Theory poses that the U.S. is founded and rooted in racism. Because of this, EVERY interaction considers race at its core. Everything can be explained with racism.
Let's say you're a white man who owns a shop. Two customers enter your shop at the same time. One is white, the other black. If you serve the white customer first, CRT would say you did so because of your "unconscious bias" against black people, a result of your racist roots. However, if you serve the black customer first, you did so because you recognized your unconscious bias stemming from racism, and chose to override it. That, or you don't trust the black customer to be left alone in your store unattended, because you're a racist.
And the scenarios go on and on like this. None of it matters that you're truly and actually NOT a racist. The die is cast, and the claims will be made and reinforced to push the agenda.
Anything can be explained through the prism of racism, as far as CRT is concerned.
I see the EXACT same thing with these predictions. Their originators pick any world event, and can weave any story they want to support their agenda. It doesn't have to pan out to be true, because... just like CRT, we can just change the story a bit and explain away the failure to correctly predict with another unverifiable claim.

Look Jim, it's not that I don't _want_ these things to be true as much as you do. But I've watched too many of these same "cabal-centered" predictions completely fall apart over the past 4 years to give any of their originators any more credit.
Yes, there is a large and horrible underbelly driving politics in this country, and its tendrils reach into countries around the world.
But the "white knight" claims that our military is going to do anything about it are just fantasy.
They had their chance January 6th, January 21st, and following, when D.C. was fully under their control... and they did nothing.

Someday you'll see it. In the meantime, you're following the advice we all already follow. Be prepared. The world can change in an instant.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

So, are we looking at economic collapse within the month? I was thinking it would take a little longer.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

@Kauboy:


Kauboy said:


> They had their chance January 6th, January 21st, and following, when D.C. was fully under their control... and they did nothing.


Are you quite certain of that statement? As Will Rogers said, "It ain't what you don't know that gets you into trouble, it's what you know for a fact but just ain't so that gets you."

We are in a war like the world has never seen before, one being fought over our minds. But as all wars go patterns are predictable but never certain dates. Only a fool would use certain dates. The patterns are holding true. If one doesn't allow himself to see it or even look at the data then it cannot be seen. It's like watching a chess game. When you see Rooks lining up expect a major attack. If you don't look you will never see it. I know what I am seeing.

Major actions were predicted for last week and immediately forward. That did and is occurring. Did you think all the warnings I posted in a Rant last week would all occur in just a day or so? No, it was meant to be cascading events *beginning last week*. The Military is being pulled back home and abandoning the Petro-Dollar, just as Trump planned and started. *The global U.S. military protecting the assets of the elite just ended. *That kill shot also means the end of NATO. Do you honestly believe Biden did that?

@BennyMG1: You tell me. Look at the airline industry that is shutting down because they are losing their pilots and crews because of the Suicide Shots they took and the risks now to them at high altitudes. That entire industry will be totally dead in another 2 or 3 months. Look at all the medical practitioners and crane operators that are having to drop out of the work force because of recurring light headedness. Then on top of that the dollar collapse is and will greatly hamper trade and shipments.

No Benny, the planned collapse of the business world will occur even after the Deep State has lost. Deaths will occur and the devil will have to be paid just the same. With the death of the dollar all those Wall Street boys and big bankers will be unemployed. Don't forget that most of the U.S. GDP comes from them, followed by small businesses that are still being hammered.

We should see it really showing itself within a month and be full blown by early October.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

I’m sorry, I was asking about the collapse of the economy specifically. I am actually a healthcare professional. I did not get the messengerRNA vaccine simply because of lack of safety testing. I DID get the J&J which is not a mRNA vaccine. I’m honestly not seeing any immediate issues with the vaccines. There’s an occasional adverse reaction to the vaccine, but I see far more adverse reactions to lisinopril and penicillin. The biggest problem with healthcare right now is a shortage of workers. Nurses are burning out due to the crazy patient loads. CNAs are almost non-existent due to salaries. (They can make more money at Bucky’s and it doesn’t involve changing adult diapers). Half the doctors out there are clueless how to treat this thing and refer all their patients to the ER. It’s a mess caused primarily by the virus and not because nurses are sick with vaccine issues. In fact, I haven’t heard of any widespread problem with people dropping like flies because they got vaccinated. I’m right in the middle of this Covid mess. I live it every day I’m at work, do trust me. The vaccine doesn’t have nanobots, it doesn’t have mind altering LSD type effects and it’s not some killer chemical that will kill everyone at a specific time and date. What it is, in my humble opinion, is an inadequately tested drug that may or may not have long term side effects, especially in young people. I worry about sterility. I worry about changes to our immune systems that could leave us vulnerable to other diseases. I worry about neoplasms.

However, what concerns me most is the collapse of our economy. If you have some specific information thatI can independently verify, please PLEASE share it. I’m all ears.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

@BennyMG1: I just did. If you don't think the collapse of the dollar, collapse of the government and collapse of the elite authority that dictates the medical procedures you medical professionals must follow won't impact your business model then you just can't see it.

Please don't see this is arrogance on my part here. But if you wish detail then contact me at [email protected]. This is not the forum for open discussion in front of others.
In my prior life, by training I was a CPA, Masters in Computer Science and a Paralegal. I specialized in business turnarounds, a business analyst. I was also a banker.
I have some experience in what is coming. I also spend an average of five hours per day researching business and geopolitcal news.
Therefore I do not shoot from the hip; I can back up what I believe is happening from moment to moment.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

@Kauboy: I hope you have seen the movie *The Imitation Game* as I am going to reference it.

It is the true story of the group that cracked the German Enigma encryption machine in WWII. After they cracked it they realized if they reported every detail of all German communications the Germans would know their code had been cracked and change it.

Therefore, the team informed the British MI6 (spy group) that (for the last three years of the war) they would only reveal enough information for the Allies to win the war but not enough information that the Germans will suspect their code was cracked. Therefore, they allowed bad things to happen.

Could this be what is happening now? Trump and the Military are actually in charge but are letting Biden act as the President. Biden has no real power such as the decision to pull out of Afghanistan but is held responsible for the botched withdrawal procedure. He can't say publicly he is not in charge. All he can do is stand still while the economy collapses, as it must, and take the blame for being a rotten leader. Is this possible?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

jimcosta said:


> Could this be what is happening now? Trump and the Military are actually in charge but are letting Biden act as the President. Biden has no real power such as the decision to pull out of Afghanistan but is held responsible for the botched withdrawal procedure. He can't say publicly he is not in charge. All he can do is stand still while the economy collapses, as it must, and take the blame for being a rotten leader. Is this possible?


No.
This is the same wishful thinking (or outright lies) pushed by those hucksters who told us to "trust the plan".
Show me one, just one, high ranking military official still in command that would be in any way directing this. Biden swept out the old guard. Weak men now lead our military.

Since you revealed that you spend hours a day looking at this stuff to put the pieces together, I now better understand why you think its all true.
In any algorithm with ever increasing variables, you can hypothesize end results over and over again, and then claim that a new variable made your hypothesis incorrect. Rinse, repeat.
You find comfort in bending a narrative around what you see happening when reality doesn't support it.
Please understand, I'm not trying to be insulting. I was full in on this type of stuff 2-3 years ago. Every day I was watching headlines, listening to pontificating ringmasters as they dropped the latest "news" (which nobody could verify), and hoping the "good guys" and "white hats" were diligently working to bring about a better world.
Like a child who slowly comes to realize the truth about Santa Clause, this hope faded away, and I realized I'd simply been lied to for years.

I've never seen the movie, but know of that operation concerning the Enigma machine.
Have you ever heard of "Operation Trust"?
It was a Bolshevik psy-op conducted from 1921-1926 by the communists that took over Russia.
The intention was to keep the pro-monarcy people from doing anything to oppose the communists, and instead trust that this secretive collective was actively working to restore the monarchy and route the commies.
An excerpt from the book New Lies for Old by Anatoliy Golitsyn (ex-KGB)


> These agents confided in their contacts that the anti-Soviet mon-
> archist movement that they represented was now well established in
> Soviet Russia, *had penetrated into the higher levels of the army, the*
> *security service, and even the government, and would in time take*
> ...


It was all a lie to pacify any remaining resistance.
The same tactic is happening again, and with nearly identical goals.
The sooner you see it, the sooner you will realize it's not up to some secretive group to save us.
IT'S UP TO US TO SAVE US!


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> IT'S UP TO US TO SAVE US!


Great. What have you done to help save us?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

jimcosta said:


> Great. What have you done to help save us?


Don't sidestep the point.
I asked for a military commander who is leading this supposed effort.
Do you have one?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I’m 99.99% sure that Trump and the military are not in control. I’m still leaving a tiny speck of possibility there but I’m not counting on it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Totally off base on the Ultra Secret.
That is what Bletchley Park, the HQ of allied code breakers, termed the reading of the German Enigma code.
I’ve studied WWII for over 60 years.

Oh, and the collapse of the petro dollar?
That’s been talked about since Y2K.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Looks like you got prime time Kauboy.






Dear Jim: Conversation I had in a Chat Room.


Kauboy Said: All the stuff you presented last week, with the AZ audit, the Cyber Symposium, and the rest... we're just supposed to gloss over the fact that NOTHING happened as a result? That didn't pan out, so.... now let's distract with another shiny thing over here... "Hey, look at the middle...




www.resetus.us










Jim's Chat Room Conversation, Part 2.


@Kauboy: I hope you have seen the movie The Imitation Game as I am going to reference it. It is the true story of the group that cracked the German Enigma encryption machine in WWII. After they cracked it they realized if they reported every detail of all German communications the Germans...




www.resetus.us


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Box of frogs said:


> I wear a size 7 3/8 hat.
> If anyone needs to borrow my tinfoil head gear I’m willing to share.
> BoF


Size 8 fer me.


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

rice paddy daddy said:


> China has stated for decades that Taiwan belongs to the mainland, and has treatened military action for years.
> They did this even when Trump was in office.
> Now, with a weak president allegedly in charge, China may very well start a shooting war with Taiwan. And the US will not intervene militarily. We may speak harshly, but that's it.
> Why? Because Chinese manufacturing OWNS this country. China can bring us to our knees without firing a shot.
> ...


So we’ll said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> Mike Lindell was punched, or something... but his security team stepped in and he's doing fine.
> Does that count?
> 
> I'm still waiting for the Maricopa county audit results.


May be a long wait brotha … I had high hopes as well but now understand anything found will be long buried before it ever sees a breath in mainstream 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Looks like you got prime time Kauboy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's unsettling...

Hey @jimcosta, the views I express here are meant to stay here and spark conversation. They are not meant to pad your views and clicks. If they were, I'd make them on your site.
Kindly remove any reference to me from your site. Feel free to keep my words, as they stand on their own, but at least be honest enough to include ALL of them. Picking and choosing for your fans is dishonest.
But please remove my name.
Thanks.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Perhaps I am in the wrong group.

For example, I have assembled a very rigid and focused inventory of elements that will keep my keester in one piece. I do not care just who the 'enemy' is, after all, don't they all look alike and it hardly matters.

If my first attacker is Asian and my next fool is European, do I buy two differing styles of projectiles? Of course not!

I have some very nice 185 grain bullets that fly very straight out of a .45 ACP firearm. To that, I got those rounds at a very fair price! My Dad taught me to only peruse the details of an event based on its value and its end-use. After all, a good knife is for slicing a delicious beef, but any shrapnel should silence an irritable clown...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Perhaps I am in the wrong group.
> 
> For example, I have assembled a very rigid and focused inventory of elements that will keep my keester in one piece. I do not care just who the 'enemy' is, after all, don't they all look alike and it hardly matters.
> 
> ...


I prefer .30 caliber projectiles myself, moving in excess of 2,500 FPS.
Except for 30-30 Winchester, 2,000 FPS is sufficient there.
The absolute best? 8MM Mauser firing Norma Alaska 198 grain JSP. That's .32 calibers of "gettin it done". (Not reccomended in a military, steel butt plate, rifle for those who are used to AR15 mouse guns)


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I prefer .30 caliber projectiles myself, moving in excess of 2,500 FPS.
> Except for 30-30 Winchester, 2,000 FPS is sufficient there.
> The absolute best? 8MM Mauser firing Norma Alaska 198 grain JSP. That's .32 calibers of "gettin it done". (Not reccomended in a military, steel butt plate, rifle for those who are used to AR15 mouse guns)


Never felt so emasculated with my mouse gun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> AR15 mouse guns


They kill rats pretty good too.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Over the years I've bought, sold and destroyed just about every firearm made in the good old U.S. of A. Having said that, I never go anywhere--even to may mailbox--without carrying something very sharp. Call it a bad habit, call it staying alive, or call it a childish habit. It's all the same over time, I'd much rather have *a knife*. In truth, I'm better with something sharp than something "loud."

I've also known guys who can't go anywhere without a firearm. But over time I noticed something. They might never be without a firearm, but they never pull it out, never really use it, or never really depend on it. Oh, the are proud to mention the toy, but it never make an appearance. Do you guys notice the same thing?


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks to the OP, I have made a killing in the tin foil industry. I’m now branching out into pre-made hats, for the better dressed crowd.


----------

